# Tabby Brothers needing a loving forever home



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

I had a thread the other day, but here's a new one as I have solved part one of the problem.

I have 2 Tabby boys needing a new home ASAP, very sweet natured and beyond loving... full of purrs within 30 seconds of me meeting them!



















I am getting them neutered next week and their first jab and chip too. Once they have had their second jab they are ready for their new home! whoever gets these little treasures will be incredibly lucky.

They are good with other cats but not potentially happy with dogs (had a bit of a run in with a terrier in college - with proper intros they will prob be fine), outgoing, friendly and confident. They travelled amazingly well and are well behaved in a crate.

History -

Their previous owner has 'got rid of them' as she is moving and can't take them, she also didn't 'have time' to get them snipped or get jabs etc done :rolleyes5::glare::frown2: I have literally no information on what they eat, habits, likes or dislikes or past health. They came with nothing, not even a carrier.

What they will come with - selection of toys, food bowls, litter tray, litter scoop and blankie.

They will be - Neutered, vet checked, wormed, flea treated, chipped and vaccinated.

I am asking for an insanely small fee towards their costs - PM for further details. I can't drive so collection/arranged meeting required.

Seriousy - if I didn't have 3 of my own and a foster cat that probably isn't leaving... I'd keep them myself, they are cracking little boys.

**I have a foster home until they are snipped and jabbed but they are unable to care for the boys long term - my very good friend has taken them for a while but her daughter is special needs and terrified of cats so they will be spending most of their time in a crate, add this to the fact she is undergoing chemo! how amazing is she to even take them temporarily?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Awwwww they are right up my street, i LOVE tabbies, the ones i have had have always been total sweethearts 

Shame about my hooligan spaniel


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I am doing some further dog testing and see if it's just insane jack russel x shizhu x mental patient (I cannot remember for the life of me what she is but gorgeous lil terrier) that is Daisy - they may be fine with slow introductions and a cat safe dog. Daisy's approach was 'cats! lets hug them and lick them and squish them!' ... all on a day they had just been taken from their home, on a train... across town... and given to a stranger.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Regretfully Oscar is a total nightmare with cats :frown:

I really miss having a cat around the house but i couldn't risk it with Oscar. He turns into a demon dog when he sees one :frown:


Good luck in finding them a good home, they are really handsome boys 

Rain xxx


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous, I am sure you will have no trouble finding them a forever home.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Some more pics of the dubious duo


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Awwww! The one with his paw up in the third pic is lovely - got a lighter brown tint to him hasn't he?

Really hope they can be homed together.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

wow... this is fast but... they may have a home sorted! we have to wait and see. They have 4-5 weeks until their jabs are complete after neutering etc so their potential home will know by then whether they get on with them and whether the boys like the people.

They are now settled into their foster home... foster mum Val has had fusses and play time, claws are partly clipped... will finish them tomorrow. They are eating well, have had first worm treatment and drinking nicely.

BTW - they are called Axl (white splot under nose) and Rocky (more red/gold)


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadly the possible forever home can't take them on so tthe boys are still looking for a new home 

Val has renamed them William (Axl) and Harry (Rocky)

They have been castrated and chipped, no vaccs yet as still raising the funds for it

They are smashing boys and super gentle in nature, they are easily crated and clean around the house, playful and a laugh a minute. Apart from a little wriggling and whinging they are dead easy to clip the claws on.

They come with:

toys, food bowls, water bowl (fairly small, sorry), any remaining food/litter, blankets and their chip details will be changed.

What is required: small donation towards the medical costs, and patience as I will be vetting potential new owners 


































based in S****horpe though can be rehomed anywhere.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

what lovely looking boys. Hope they find a home soon


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful pair. I love tabbies, always been my personal favourite although I would never discriminate 
My Mam recently lost a cat, she still has three but when I was at vets today with one of mine she was talking about getting another one or two.
Just googled S****horpe and its about 2.5 hours drive from Newcastle.... I'll mention it to her tomorrow. In the meantime, if you find these handsome boys a home, I'll be very happy for them .
I'll keep you posted x


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

These two are just too gorgeous for words. Since I live not far away from S****horpe I'm asking round for you. If they had been girls I would have been sorely tempted but I already have an aggressive male. They look like little tigers with their markings.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Gernella 

They really are the sweetest boys... if I had: a) bigger house b) more money - I would keep them myself, but my mum's 3 bed semi is only big enough for my 4 (indoor only) and my budget won't stretch for more cats either.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Satus - Urgent

these gorgeous boys are still looking and things just got more urgent... their foster mum is going into hospital for some new experimental cancer treatment and will be in and out of hospital over the next 5 months. Hopefully this will help her win her ongoing battle!

But - she will not be well enough to look after the boys... she desperately wants to keep them and has been considering adopting them, but she can't turn down this treatment for them - it's her last hope of getting better.

So we urgently need a home for them - even a foster home for 5 months until we know if Val *can* adopt them after treatment, she has become very attached to them but after losing her job due to her illness there's no way we can get them into a cattery for 5+ months


----------



## NickyMouse (Nov 12, 2010)

Have sent you a pm


Dawn


----------



## petsareus (Nov 12, 2010)

have you had any luck with these 2 yet? such a shame they were "given up" in the first place they really are lovely looking boys


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

petsareus said:


> have you had any luck with these 2 yet? such a shame they were "given up" in the first place they really are lovely looking boys


Agreed! I would love to have been able to give them a home but I don't let my cats out anymore and really can't have anymore in the house or I think I would be on permanent litter duty.
Hope they find somewhere wonderful very soon


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

well the boys have just gone off to their new home!

had a lovely chat with their new family and got to know them a bit - the boys liked them instantly.

so fingers crossed they settle into their new home quickly!

*waves to NickyMouse* was lovely to meet you


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwww I'm so pleased to hear this :thumbup: Fantastic news  Hope the handsome little lads are settling in rite now


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

So pleased to hear this as I was getting bit worried. Beautiful boys like that deserve a loving home.


----------



## NickyMouse (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We are settling in to our new home, getting lots of cuddles and attention and we also really like our new names.

We were a bit naughty in the middle of the night as we were too excited to sleep, so we decided to play jump on new mummy and daddy instead but they really didn't want to play at 5am 

Anyway we just thought you would like to know that we are very happy and have lots of new toys to play with and places to explore.

Thankyou for worrying about us but we are really very happy now.

The terrible twosome
Jake & Marley:thumbup:


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

awh! so glad to see the boys are settling in already, they look very relaxed.

Hopefully the 5am play sessions will just be between the two of them soon


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

So Glad they have found their forever home,one of them looks like my Whiskers :001_wub::thumbup:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yey! So nice to have such a happy ending


----------

